# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Tv splitters

## PaulKaren

Hi all,
We Live on the Tweed Facing North with a hill behind us facing South. We get Gold Coast TV channels no worries but struggle with Far Nth Coast ones. Its annoying due to the time difference in Summer.I replaced the splitter shown in the first 2 photos with one in the third photo and got nothing out of it. Couldnt get a picture at all so I had to put the old one back in. Someone has installed some decent looking Cables(I assume Rg6) to all the main outlets except one which I will replace. I know there are many factors that can affect this but Would anyone be able to Explain why I got nothing at all out of the king ray unit? The light on the unit was on but got no signal at either of the 3 TVs that were plugged in? Thanks for any help... Paul
in.

----------


## droog

Could be wrong but it looks like picture 1 is the power injector for the amplifier and picture 2 is a simple splitter, somewhere you have an amplifier probably at the top of the mast.
Picture 3 is an amplifier splitter in one. 
Removing the power injector in picture 1 stops the existing amplifier from working so when you install the amplifier splitter in picture 3 there is no signal being sent to it. 
Thats my best guess.

----------


## doovalacky

Agree with Droog.  Amp is probably at/in antenna or on the pole.   
Those are some @@@@@@@@@ crimps in 2nd pic. Wrong tool/crimps have been used for the cable and you could possibly getting high signal loss from those connections. 
 By the looks you have a mix of RG59 and possibly RG6 in use. The RG59 runs will result in a bit higher loss off signal compared to having it on RG6 especially if long runs..

----------


## David.Elliott

Look into VAST.... https://www.acma.gov.au/satellite-tv 
We had all the boosters, a 10m aerial etc, and still struggled to get good reception. 
We did and got approved and now get all channels, all time zones, including the country ones.  We don't watch much free to air, but when we do it's awesome...

----------


## Bart1080

Agree with Droog & Doovalacky.
I've got the exact same setup as pic 1 & 2.
Those crimps in pic 2 look nasty.  Is it worth checking and redoing those connections?  You can buy the tool at Bunnings...$30 to 50 from memory.  Works well on all my connections.

----------


## PaulKaren

Hi guys thanks for the replies. I am only using one of the cables with the dodgy connections. The others go to bedrooms without tvs. I will be replacing the one dodgy cable that is still in use. Is there a way I can get the king ray unit to work? I will post picture of aerial when I get home. 
Thanks again..Paul

----------


## Jon

You also need to note the " power pass through " on the splitter in picture 2.  The power injector needs to be on the outlet with pass through to the antenna in connection.

----------


## PaulKaren

Hi all this is the antenna set up. I have read on other posts would I be better off disconnecting the dodgy cables that are not in use and using 35 ohm resistors?
cheers

----------

